# Review of Impact Soundworks' Ventus Ethnic Winds Ocarinas



## donbodin (Mar 6, 2018)

Contributor Shaun Chasin reviews Impact Soundworks latest ethnic winds library, Ocarinas.
"I had yet to hear a sampled Ocarina that truly captured the detailed breathy nuance of a real performer until I played Impact Soundworks' Ocarina from the Ventus Ethnic Winds collection."​Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2D35MZi



Ocarinas normally sells for $99 from Impact Soundworks: http://bit.ly/2zSGqAr


----------

